# Have you ever fallen in love with a fictional character?



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen a lot of people over the years say they're in love with Edward Cullen, has anyone ever fallen for a different character?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

more than i am willing to EVER admit....


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmm ... nope. Most of the fictional characters I tend to enjoy are ones I wouldn't even want to be in the same room with. Why? Because they probably would not like me to the point of wanting to ... eh hem ... remove me. I'm not sure quite what that says about me.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Way too many times. I have a crush on Prince Hal from Henry IV. Richard Cypher Rahl is another one (and the guy who played him, Craig Horner is easy to crush on too). Jacen Solo... Yeah I think I have a few.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Jamie Fraser from Outlander.


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

I am torn between Owen Meany and Kilgore Trout.  If movies count, I'm throwing in Vincent Vega.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Way too many times. I have a crush on Prince Hal from Henry IV. Richard Cypher Rahl is another one (and the guy who played him, Craig Horner is easy to crush on too). Jacen Solo... Yeah I think I have a few.


I only had a crush on Prince Hal once I saw Keith Baxter play him in Chimes at Midnight/Falstaff. That guy was adorable!

There are about a thousand fictional characters I've had a crush on! My first real literary crush was when I was 14 and I had a thing for Mercutio from Romeo and Juliet. I've also fancied Sherlock Holmes for a long time. Also, characters like Victor Frankenstein and Henry Jekyll always win me over. Gotta love those tragic mad scientists.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife has a crush on Sam Vimes...


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Darcy was always a big one for me but then I have a bit of a crush on Colin Firth. He will always be Mr. Darcy to me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhett Butler.. nuf said.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

QuantumIguana said:


> My wife has a crush on Sam Vimes...


Oh! I can relate!


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Mr. Darcy was always a big one for me but then I have a bit of a crush on Colin Firth. He will always be Mr. Darcy to me.


Mr. Darcy was the first one to come to mind for me! I've fallen in love with plenty of characters over the years. Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre, Faramir from The Lord of the Rings...even some of my own characters.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a thing for the Scarlet Pimpernel.  He was just so dreeeamy...  And as a tween, I was pretty smitten with Jesse Tuck from Tuck Everlasting.  And I wouldn't have kicked Hamlet out of the room for stabbing his uncle, either...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes. Will Parker from LaVyrle Spencer's Morning Glory.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Not with Edward Cullen!  

But yes, I do fall in love with characters all the time. Severus Snape, Batman, Sherlock Holmes...to name a few.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

OK I have to ask this.

Why are just women replying?  

Edit: Whoops!  Sorry guys, I see there are some of you here too!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

You know I tend to attach to a lot of different characters and can't say that a character in a book has ever lustfully grabbed my attention but I would say Katniss from the Hunger Games really caught my heart in a carrying brother to younger sister kind of way.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Rhett Butler.. nuf said.


Rhett will always be my #1 fictional heartthrob. *dreamy sigh*


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Jamie Fraser from Outlander.


Jamie for me too & Alexander from The Bronze Horseman!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> My wife has a crush on Sam Vimes...


Can't think of any literary character I've fallen in love with -- at least in a romantic sense of the phrase -- but Sir Samuel is in my very, very short list of favorite characters (possibly at the top of the list, depending on my mood).


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh and I forgot John Thornton from North and South. He's a Mr. Darcy in a more common man way. Just something about those reserved but passionate people that draws me in.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Funny topic. I've fallen in love with too many characters to list.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mitch Rapp....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In Stephen King's Bag of Bones, there was a character named Mattie.  The way he described her, combined with the fact I was going through a divorce, made me feel very close to her and I was so hoping that the main character would end up with her.  Then, when a bad thing happened to her near the end of the book, I was outraged.  I wanted to go all Annie Wilkes on him.  I was so profoundly sad.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Yup, fallen in love with a lot of characters!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, all the time. They are my book boyfriends. Roarke, Jamie, Father Ralph de Bricassart... Just to name a few


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Fictional characters, there may have been one or two, but none come to mind


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

Rhett Butler.  Time and again.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Some that spring to mind

Stu Redman  ( The Stand)  
Jamie Fraser
Eric Northman
Rhett Butler


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> Some that spring to mind
> 
> Stu Redman ( The Stand)
> Jamie Fraser
> ...


Oh yes Eric!


----------



## jolenekendry (May 3, 2011)

I read The Talisman for the first time when I was twelve and fell head over heels for twelve-year-old Jack Sawyer.  Then of course King and Straub wrote the sequel with a grownup Jack so I could continue the crush as an adult and not feel creepy about it, lol.


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine are so many. In every book I like there are heroes with whom to fall in love


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know about falling in love with characters I didn't create, but...  Crushing?  Yes, super-alot  

Sherlock Homeboy, as many have said, but my weirdest crush was definitely Holden Caulfield.  You just know he grew up to be a perfectly damaged genius with low impulse control


----------



## Matthew.Iden (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, this is a little strange, but I'm a dog lover: Nighteyes, from Robin Hobb's Assassin series. I have all kinds of problems with the books, but she nailed the relationship between Fitz and his wolf companion. I was embarrassingly inconsolable at the end of the run.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been in love for years with mr. Spock.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

Heathcliff (anyone?!). And Mr. Darcy. Mr. Rochester seemed too forbidding. In recent years, I've fallen head over heels with Adrian Mole, though I'm sure in "person" he's a complete twit and probably homely to boot. I don't care...he's given me so many laughs, that I find him irresistible.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Matthew.Iden said:


> Okay, this is a little strange, but I'm a dog lover: Nighteyes, from Robin Hobb's Assassin series. I have all kinds of problems with the books, but she nailed the relationship between Fitz and his wolf companion. I was embarrassingly inconsolable at the end of the run.


Oh now THAT's a whole different story. Love dogs in books? Ab - so - lu - te - ly.

The Disreputable dog in - was it Lireal? Mr Jackson in "Sylvie and the songman" - oh I loved that dog - 
Manchee from "The Knife of Never Letting Go"      
and so many others.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

That happened to one of my roommates once. Well, if you can call an inflatable doll a "fictional character". . . I moved out.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I give a big thumbs up to Sissy Hankshaw.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Mr. Darcy was always a big one for me but then I have a bit of a crush on Colin Firth. He will always be Mr. Darcy to me.


Same here! (I think I could easily fall in love with J.D. Robb's Roarke, as well as with Nelson DeMille's John Corey, too, but Mr. Darcy/Colin Firth holds the top spot.)


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Jamie Fraser from Outlander.


Me too! I'll fight you for him


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Lots already mentioned here that have definitely tugged my heartstrings over the years: Rhett Butler, The Scarlet Pimpernel, Mr. Darcy, Mr. Rochester . . . Heathcliff was too much of a psycho but he had his moments. And I've had the hots for two vampires: Joshua from George RR Martin's _Fevre Dream _ and Anne Rice's Lestat in _The Vampire Lestat _ (not so much the Lestat in the later books).

My very first love though was Aragorn in _The Lord of the Rings_. I think I reread every scene with him at least five times, and I was so pleased when Peter Jackson picked Viggo Mortensen to play Aragorn in the movies, as I had a crush on him too.

Another character that I love is Ian Bedloe in Anne Tyler's _Saint Maybe_, probably my most down to earth fictional crush.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Roarke from the In Death series by JD Robb


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

The ten best men I've ever met (with the exception of the one I married) live within the covers of books.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> My very first love though was Aragorn in _The Lord of the Rings_. I think I reread every scene with him at least five times, and I was so pleased when Peter Jackson picked Viggo Mortensen to play Aragorn in the movies, as I had a crush on him too.


I can't believe I forgot about Aragorn!! I tingle every time I see him LOTR.

AND Rhett Butler can carry me up those steps anytime he wants.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> Roarke from the In Death series by JD Robb


I'm about 74% finished with _Hoilday in Death_, and I have to admit that I've fallen for Roarke, too. (I know. Get in line behind Peabody.  )


----------



## northtexas (May 16, 2010)

Susan Delgado from Stephen King's Dark Tower lV:Wizard and Glass.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I won't admit which characters I fell in love with, but I will say they've influenced my taste in men. Now whether or not that's a good thing remains to be seen. 

I tend to fall in love with the male characters. I tend to want _to be_ the female characters.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Confession time: when I was 14, I had fallen in love with a character from a historical novel based on true facts. The guy actually existed. Somehow, that even made it worse for me. I researched all I could about him, calculated exactly how many years "too late" I was born, etc.


----------



## Mike the Diver (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmmm. Not so many leading ladies in SciFi and some were annoying, but I've had a fascination for Patricia Savage, Doc Savage's cousin... though I've heard hints she might have actually been his wife. 
Now there was Angelina, the wife of The Stainless Steel Rat. What a charmer, but she was probably out of my class and would also probably have made an exception to her rules and killed me.
How about that teenage (genetically touched up, not cursed) werewolf  that Miles Naismith met? She seemed really sweet. She was just lonely.
Dagney Taggert seemed nice, if a bit high strung.
Menolly Nah, too self contained.
Killishandra. Nah, way too high maintenance and always too close to death... hers, yours, whatever.
Some of Heinlein's ladies seemed really cool, but he was a bit of a lech anyway, so our tastes might coincide.
Oh ya, there was that little girl in Snow Crash. A bit young for me, but an intrepid adventurer and in the end ... well she did what little girls do. She went home to Mom.
... Ahhh, books provide.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Killishandra is an awesome name.  Can I add her to my crush list just for that?


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Lady Jessica from _*Dune*_; every man should have his own _bene gesserit_!

Lady Christian Stewart from _*A Game of Kings*_ (sigh...so sad).

Maybe Paula Myo from Peter F. Hamilton's Commonwealth series...or maybe not.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it's a given. It's what keeps you reading!
It doesn't have to be romantically either. Love takes many forms.


----------



## macintyper (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely Jamie Fraser from the Outlander series. What a man!


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

cheriereich said:


> Not with Edward Cullen!
> 
> But yes, I do fall in love with characters all the time. Severus Snape, Batman, Sherlock Holmes...to name a few.


Severus Snape -- whoop! whoop! He totally made the Harry Potter movies, as well.

For this next pick, it wasn't that I fell in love with him, it was definitely more of a best-friend type of attraction and VERY strong. When I read Flowers for Algernon, I became extremely attached to Charlie, more so than with many other fictional characters in my world. I was absolutely heartbroken when the experiment reversed itself. No!!!! How could that happen? I wanted to save Charlie so badly! Boy, that book and Charlie really stuck with me for a long time.


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Darcy! (The Colin Firth version!)


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Jorja Tabu said:


> Killishandra is an awesome name. Can I add her to my crush list just for that?


Michael Whelan painted some amazing covers for the Killashandra books, particularly _Crystal Singer_. Michael Whelan's covers . . . some of them made me have crushes on characters without even reading the books first. His cover for Joan Vinge's _Catspaw_, for instance.


----------



## WaxedPoetic (Mar 4, 2012)

Sheeni from Youth In Revolt!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Louis de Pointe du Lac - Interview with the Vampire


Dawn


----------



## Tinker (Oct 3, 2011)

Jackson Brodie. 

Julia


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

... anyone else for Lisbeth Salander?


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Gale from The Hunger Games seems to be a new obsession of female fans, even though he's not in the first book much. Anyone here have a crush on him?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that I have never been in love with a person that does not exist.


----------



## Author of India Was One (Apr 10, 2011)

Book...yes...fictional character...no.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh yeah! Many times over


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitely. James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser from Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. There might be a million other women who share my passion for this man. 
(with apologies to Diego Navarro, who captured my heart when I created him in my first book and still owns a big chunk of it)


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

I was probably five years old, but it was true lurve. Also, OMG the stuff I just saw when I did an image search...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

So many great names have been mentioned already. Sherlock Holmes (particularly as played by Benedict Cumberbatch or Jeremy Brett), Mr. Thornton, the Lord of the Rings men (pretty much all of them). Does Spock from Star Trek count as fictional? There are Star Trek books, right? Also the nameless blond viking from 13th Warrior. I'm not sure it's love if I don't know his name but... 



Joseph_Evans said:


> Gale from The Hunger Games seems to be a new obsession of female fans, even though he's not in the first book much. Anyone here have a crush on him?


Gale's a tad young for me but I do prefer him over Peeta. Not a crush but a slight preference.



GPB said:


> I was probably five years old, but it was true lurve. Also, OMG the stuff I just saw when I did an image search...


Hee. This is funny because when I was a kid I thought Robin Hood was the hottest fox ever. I totally wanted to be the beautiful Maid Marian, pointy ears, fur, and all.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

yes i have especially when the character share the same romantic ideas as i do.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

cheriereich said:


> Not with Edward Cullen!
> 
> But yes, I do fall in love with characters all the time. Severus Snape, Batman, Sherlock Holmes...to name a few.


I don't know if I'd say I fell "in love" with Snape, but he was the most complex character of the series and I absolutely loved him. So, not in love, but loved. And cried so hard when, well... you know...


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Joseph_Evans said:


> Gale from The Hunger Games seems to be a new obsession of female fans, even though he's not in the first book much. Anyone here have a crush on him?


This is totally going to sound fangirl, but no, not Gale. I fell in love with Peeta. It was the things he said, the things he did, that I knew all along that he was in love with Katniss and I wished I was her so I could be on the receiving end. Stuff that happened in the third book broke my heart.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

At a very young age was in love with Rogue from the X-Men, based on her portrayal in the comic books of the 80's.  She was powerful but she had pathos.  She was kind of a bad girl but she had a good heart. I always have had a weakness for girls with white in their hair - as a young child I was mad for Cruella Deville.  

It's weird, though, as far as female characters in books go, in a way, the more interesting they were to read about, the less I'd want to be involved with them. 

I think there's a Woody Allen story where people are able to go into books and have affairs with fictional characters.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think I've ever fallen in love with a fictional character, although there were a few that I was probably overly fond of. Kitty Pryde from the various X-Men titles was an early one, back when I was a kid and collected comics regularly. And Willow from Buffy the Vampire Slayer is another one. Also anyone played by Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Many times. My most serious crush is John Sutter in The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Like so many here, Rhett Butler (stupid Scarlett!), Mr Rochester, Mr Darcy and Pierre in _War and Peace_.

falling in love with a character adds so much to your reading pleasure, I think. Even though it's not a 'real' person.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dee Ernst said:


> Many times. My most serious crush is John Sutter in The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille.


I can see why you'd be attracted to/in love with John Sutter. Do you like DeMille's John Corey character, from _Plum Island, The Lion's Game, Night Fall, Wild Fire, and The Lion's Game_? He's a favorite of mine, although no fictional character can come close to Colin Firth's Mr. Darcy (in both _Pride and Prejudice_ and, the updated version in the Bridget Jones books.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Travis McGee.  It was close to 30 years ago that I first started reading John D. MacDonald's series, and I was happily married, but Travis was my "next" husband.  I really need to revisit those books.

Minor crushes on Spenser, and Harry Dresden.  And probably Jesse Stone as well.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Definitely: Andrei Nikolayevich Bolkonsky from War and Peace, mr. Spock, Sherlock Holmes, Benjamin January, Zhuge Liang...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

rweinstein6 said:


> This is totally going to sound fangirl, but no, not Gale. I fell in love with Peeta. It was the things he said, the things he did, that I knew all along that he was in love with Katniss and I wished I was her so I could be on the receiving end. Stuff that happened in the third book broke my heart.


ITA. 
Also, from the Notebook totally fell for Noah just couldn't help it


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Another admirer of Mr. Darcy in P&P here!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Travis McGee. It was close to 30 years ago that I first started reading John D. MacDonald's series, and I was happily married, but Travis was my "next" husband. I really need to revisit those books.
> 
> Minor crushes on Spenser, and Harry Dresden. And probably Jesse Stone as well.


Wow, have you been raiding my library?? I just re-read the Travis McGee series for the umpteenth time, and still enjoy them immensely. (I think I always cast myself in the role of Puss Killian who he loved the best next to Gretel.)

And yes, Spenser and Harry Dresden are right up there too. Jesse Stone is a little too wounded for my taste, but I can see it nonetheless.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

So many times. I've never fallen for Edward Cullen, however. I have a huge crush on Mr. Darcy, Alex Fuentes and Heathcliff, to name a few. It feels great to get lost in the pages of a great book. Some times you end up getting more than you bargained for. It's a win win.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Travis McGee. It was close to 30 years ago that I first started reading John D. MacDonald's series, and I was happily married, but Travis was my "next" husband. I really need to revisit those books.
> 
> Minor crushes on Spenser, and Harry Dresden. And probably Jesse Stone as well.


Major crush on Dresden. Stone is too dark and Spenser too much work - getting him away from Susan would be (literally) murder. John Corey? I don't feel like I know him nearly as well. And I'd probably throw them all over for Archie Goodwin.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LaRita said:


> Wow, have you been raiding my library?? I just re-read the Travis McGee series for the umpteenth time, and still enjoy them immensely. (I think I always cast myself in the role of Puss Killian who he loved the best next to Gretel.)
> 
> And yes, Spenser and Harry Dresden are right up there too. Jesse Stone is a little too wounded for my taste, but I can see it nonetheless.


 

Yeah, I almost didn't go with Jesse, he is most definitely damaged - apparently there's still that tiny corner in my psyche that wants to "fix" him - be the one that can make him forget Jen. Maybe he likes the grandmotherly type...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

I confess to being a fangirl of Artemis Entreri. I'll take my brooding assassin over an emo dark elf any day


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Too many times... like with each and every of those beautiful, aloof and sarcastic elves in Tolkien. And of course, I'm a life-long Sherlock Holmes fangirl.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I've definitely fallen in love with various characters from books, including Sherlock Holmes, Severus Snape, Eric Northman....


----------



## JFPenn (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a real soft spot for Jack Reacher - I mean, who wouldn't  
I also like Painter Crowe in James Rollins' Sigma series. I'm a sucker for the action hero!


----------



## Daniel A. Roberts (Jul 1, 2012)

I've actually developed a crush for Jillian Jackson in "By The Light Of The Moon".  A Koontz novel.  

Before her, it was April Rose in The Executioner series.  The first 39 books anyways, before other writers took over for Don.


----------



## bookuniverse (Jul 1, 2012)

yes...some characters are irresistible


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in lust with Jack Reacher...not Tom Cruise.


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

I get crushes on fictional characters all the time! Some of the ones that come to mind first include Darcy, Ramses Emerson from the Amelia Peabody series, and Llewelyn ap Gruffydd from Sharon Kay Penman's Welsh history books.


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

With the crowd on the Mr. Darcy love, also remember falling hard for Eugene Gant's brother in _Look Homeward, Angel_...argh, what was his name again? I think it was William, clearly it's time I reread that classic.

Also Paul from _Sons and Lovers_...interesting how all my crushes seem to be from the nineteenth century or earlier. What does that say about me?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Seeing this thread pop up again made me think that, while I can't say I've fallen in love with her, I'd like to meet Susan Sto-Helit to see if we'd hit it off or not.  (It probably doesn't hurt that Michelle Dockery, who portrayed Susan in the video adaptation of _Hogswatch_, is pretty easy on the eyes.)


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

rweinstein6 said:


> This is totally going to sound fangirl, but no, not Gale. I fell in love with Peeta. It was the things he said, the things he did, that I knew all along that he was in love with Katniss and I wished I was her so I could be on the receiving end. Stuff that happened in the third book broke my heart.


I felt the same way about Peeta. I felt like I didn't get to know Gale enough to really like him.

I also fell in love with Jesse from Tuck Everlasting and more recently Alex from Delirium.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

He's flawed, and kind of a bad boy, but he has a good heart: Mr. Rochester.  Can't resist that type!


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say I've fallen in love with a character, but perhaps a bit smitten by some ...

A little bit Mr. Darcy, but more from the movie than from the book.

Possibly ... all right, I admit it. Thonolan from the Clan of the Cave Bear series. There, I said it! Oh if only he weren't so doomed!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Sort of embarrassing to admit now, but when I was fourteen, I fell in love with the Ce'Nedra character from The Belgariad.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Clare Abshire in _The Time Traveler's Wife_.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Meb Bryant said:


> I'm in lust with Jack Reacher....


Check out the new Jack Reacher Kindle Single. It's a much younger Reacher in 1986.

Deep Down: A Jack Reacher Story


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, I have a HUGE crush right now on two of the worst characters in George Martin's ASOIAF, Sandor Clegane and Jaime Lannister. Apparently, I'm attracted to dark and murderous men on the page


----------



## Sutton Shields (Jul 18, 2012)

I've certainly wished some characters actually existed in reality.

Always Mr. Darcy. Sigh.  

Wouldn't complain if Colonel Brandon magically walked into my life. 

Alcide and Eric from the Sookie Stackhouse novels wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Hector, a scottish ghost in 'THE GLASS GUARDIAN' by Linda Gillard. He is just gorgeous, and so beautifully written. A ghost in a kilt!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Bathsheba (Jul 14, 2012)

Gabriel Oak in Thomas Hardy's 'Far From the Madding Crowd'. Well, I'm an old fashioned girl.


----------



## Lanesy (Jun 14, 2012)

I kinda fell in love with Lesley Pierce's 'Belle'. However I must stress, she's the only prostitute I've ever fallen for, I promise....


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Lots of my favs in this thread, but come on people - no Hamlet?  Surely there are others here as dysfunctional as I am.

Those soliloquies in a British accent?  You know you want him...


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> Lots of my favs in this thread, but come on people - no Hamlet? Surely there are others here as dysfunctional as I am.
> 
> Those soliloquies in a British accent? You know you want him...


I got over Hamlet when I was 18. Transferred my affection to Richard III. Speaking of dysfunctional


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Anguabell, I concede to you on the dysfunctional front.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Check out the new Jack Reacher Kindle Single. It's a much younger Reacher in 1986.
> 
> Deep Down: A Jack Reacher Story


Thank you, Jim. I'm sure to check it out!
Meb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Having just read 6 Mitch Rapp books (on my 7th now), I can understand why several of you have Mitch on you lists here. I'm very intrigued by him, and can only hope that a movie version of him will come close to my vision of him.  (I'm also a big fan of J.D. Robb's Roarke. I think I o itted hi. From my first post on this thread.)


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Heathcliff.  Yeah, yeah, he kills a puppy . . . but oh the brooding and the angst!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> Lots of my favs in this thread, but come on people - no Hamlet? Surely there are others here as dysfunctional as I am.
> 
> Those soliloquies in a British accent? You know you want him...


As performed by Laurence Harvey camping it up, doing a lapdance with a pole as his only prop (before there was such a thing as lap dancing, thus inventing a whole industry).

Just asking.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, Ellery Queen. Course, I was an impressionable teen at the time. I was heartbroken when I found out that the books were written by a 2 man collaboration.


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

Absolutely!  I read (and write) romance novels so falling in love with the male protagonist is kind of the point. I have all-time favorites, of course, but if I don't fall a little in love with whatever hero I'm reading about, the book hasn't done its job.

All-time favorites: Mr. Rochester, Lord Damerel (Venetia), the Marquis of Vidal (Devil's Cub), the Marquis of Alverstoke (Frederica), Mr. Darcy (who isn't in love with him?!), Sid Halley (various Dick Francis novels)...and more.  I guess I'm easy when it comes to romantic heroes.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

My first childhood crush was probably Brains Benton from The Three Investigators books. I had older cousins (guys) who gave me a bunch of them once they'd gotten too old to care. Then I got older and moved on to Bond...James Bond.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

People often read and watch characters they love. This type of character they like is just a general view of what they are looking for in the real world. This might be a bit deceptive because in real life characters are much more variative and not so "ideal". So have fun reading and watching your favorite character but  keep your eyes open fot the real people and what they are realy are.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

telracs said:


> more than i am willing to EVER admit....


 House M.D. (Hugh laurie in the main role )  he has great harizma but doubt somebody in real world to be like him or people around to endure his whims. ))


----------

